# Trivia 11/5



## luckytrim (Nov 5, 2018)

trivia 11/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Of the 3,400 species of snake, 600 are venomous.


1. John D. Rockefeller was famous for owning what 19th century  company?
2. What city was the first capital of Egypt ?
3. What do the different colors on a loaf of bread's twist-tie  tell you ?
4. The Thousand Islands are an archipelago in what river  ?
5.  "Message in a Bottle" was performed by what  band?
6. Many stars in the night sky that appear as single specks of  light are 
actually two stars too close to each other for us to  distinguish... what do 
we call these stars ?
7. The Republic of South Africa has not one but three  capitals! Which city 
is not one of them?
  a. - Johannesburg
  b. - Pretoria
  c. - Cape Town
  d. - Bloemfontein
8. Lennon/McCartney wrote every song on The Beatles' "Sgt.  Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band." but one ; which one ?
  a. - 'She's Leaving Home'
  b. - 'Within You Without You'
  c. - 'Being For the Benefit of Mr. Kite'
  d. - 'Lovely Rita'

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 1907, a teenager started what we know today as  UPS.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Standard Oil
2. Memphis
3. The Day of the Week the Bread was Baked
4. the St. Lawrence River
5. The Police
6. Binary Stars
7. - a
8. - b (Written by George Harrison)


TRUTH !!
In  1907, 19-year-old James Casey founded the American  Messenger Company in 
Seattle, Washington, He served as president, CEO and chairman.  Claude Ryan 
was his partner and his messengers were his brother George and  other 
teenagers. His motto was "best service and lowest rates".  Deliveries were 
made on foot, bicycle, or motorcycle.

In 1913, Jim Casey agreed to merge with Evert McCabe's  Motorcycle 
Messengers. Merchants Parcel Delivery was formed and focused  now on 
packages. Their first delivery car was a 1913 Ford Model  T.[

In 1919, the company expanded beyond Seattle and changed its  name to United 
Parcel Service (UPS).


----------

